# Wildcat Creek at Lake Burton



## natureman (Jul 24, 2015)

wildcat-4 by Natureman29, on Flickr



wildcat-flower by Natureman29, on Flickr


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 24, 2015)

Beautiful compositions.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!!! Love that place! Thanks for sharing the great pics.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah nice. I slipped and fell into that hole on the bottom left of the falls once. Kinda hurt my ankle. 

Beautiful pics. I never walked up Moccasin Creek for some reason. Perhaps one day.


----------



## natureman (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks,  Artfuldodger, If you want to preview Moccasin Creek here you go. 

 <p>.</p> <p></p>


----------



## rip18 (Jul 25, 2015)

Good ones both!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 3, 2015)

natureman said:


> Thanks,  Artfuldodger, If you want to preview Moccasin Creek here you go.
> 
> <p>.</p> <p></p>



Thanks, I just found this. Beautiful place and video. Can you swim in the waterfall's pool on Moccasin Creek?


----------

